# Renegades of the dark millennium



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Anyone know what these 9 stories are entitled? I don't want to buy a book I've already read.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/renegades-of-the-dark-millennium.html


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Paceyjg said:


> Anyone know what these 9 stories are entitled? I don't want to buy a book I've already read.
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/renegades-of-the-dark-millennium.html


They are all new stories my friend!
I had a list of the stories, but I can't find it.
I know there is an extract from both Talon of Horus and Ahriman: Sorcerer.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> They are all new stories my friend!
> I had a list of the stories, but I can't find it.
> I know there is an extract from both Talon of Horus and Ahriman: Sorcerer.


_Thanks, I best place my order then.
_

Well Black Library states free delivery but they are trying to charge me £4.50.. I have emailed them and await clarification on this.


----------



## Stop Making Sense (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is the contents:

BRING THE NIGHT - Rob Sanders
THE SUREST WEAPON - Nick Kyme
ABADDON: CHOSEN OF CHAOS - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
THE TALON OF HORUS preview - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
DOUBT BEGETS HERESY - Gav Thorpe
THE BLOOD OF SOTHA - L J Goulding
THE CORPSE ROAD - Graham McNeill
KING OF ASHES - John French
AHRIMAN: SORCERER preview - John French
IMPERFECT END - Andy Smillie
END OF NIGHT - Ben Counter

I was going to get it but BL wanted to charge me $25 for delivery.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So happy I did not purchase this one from eBay. I am hoping they start releasing the excess stock of their event books on the website again. I really hate having to pay ridiculous prices for these things on eBay.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Doelago said:


> So happy I did not purchase this one from eBay. I am hoping they start releasing the excess stock of their event books on the website again. I really hate having to pay ridiculous prices for these things on eBay.


I am extremely lucky to have a friend who goes to some of the events who can pick me up some stuff.
Though I am with you 100% as he doesn't go to every event, and I would really like to avoid the outrageous prices on ebay.


----------



## navynerd1453 (Nov 4, 2013)

is this worth buying?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

navynerd1453 said:


> is this worth buying?


It's sure is:
- it has awesome previews from the upcoming Talon of Horus and Ahriman the sorcerer, and 2 awesome stories from Sanders and McNeil


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

John French posted this as well! Two of those marks I don't recognize.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> John French posted this as well! Two of those marks I don't recognize.


The first and last stories are Night Lords. The second story is Marines Malevolent. The third and fourth are Black Legion. The fifth is a Chaos Star marking Renegade Marines. The sixth is Scythes of the Emperor. The seventh is Iron Warriors. The eight and ninth are Thousand Sons. And the tenth is Emperor's Children.

I read all of these yesterday and each one was quite good. My favourite was, not counting the Talon of Horus or Ahriman: Sorcerer previews because they are not short stories, Bring the Night by Rob Sanders and my least favourite was Doubt Begets Heresy by Gav Thorpe. If anyone wants here is a brief summary of each story:

Bring the Night;



This story is about a backwater garrison world that sees a meteor shower, only it turns out to be a weapon used by a warband of Night Lords that causes everyone on the planet to go blind. The Night Lords invade and commit their usual atrocities, and abduct the planet's sole Astropath. They then coerce the Planetary Governor into giving them his authorization codes for a maximum aid signal. They want to summon the Viper Legion Astartes. The Governor gives in after they threaten to torture his officers to death in front of him until he gives in. He gives them the codes, and the Night Lords reveal that they will use the Astropath to send a message that the Night Lords are attacking this world, and exaggerate their numbers. The Viper Legion will come and while they do, the Night Lords will assault their homeworld.

The story ends with the Night Lord captain executing the Governor in an act of mercy, out of generosity for his codes. The rest of the planet is left to starve to death.



The Surest Weapon;



A Marines Malevolent Squad joins battle against two warbands of Eldar fighting each other. One of them, whose name I forget, is trying to earn a place in the Vilifiers, the elite of the Malevolent. Later he wakes up in a dungeon and is being interrogated and tortured. After a while a grenade goes off in the room and he is freed, along with a Dark Eldar and an Eldar Ranger who attack him. He manages to kill both of them and it is revealed that the Marines Malevolent are his captors. The elite Vilifiers wanted to test him, and they reveal that his squad was killed when they uncovered a crystal that drove them insane with hate and they murdered each other.

The protagonist is given a place in the Vilifiers because the crystal had been stabbed into him in the confusion and was not affecting him, but his hate was still stronger than the infected xenos. His response is to punch the Vilifiers Captain so hard that he knocks him to the ground, and it shows that the Vilifiers are marines who hate everything, including each other.



Doubt Begets Heresy;



The Renegade Marines under Gessart attack a Mechanicus refinery trying to abduct a tech-priest. In the proces Gessart is wounded and the Apothecary Tylo is forced to sell his soul to a Daemon of Nurgle in order to save him.



The Blood of Sotha;



A fleeing ship from Sotha is being captained by the 8th Captain of the Scythes of the Emperor. The Captain reminisces about how he is not Sothan and was always looked down on by the Sothan-born brothers of the chapter. While he does this a massacre is taking place aboard the ship, apparently a Tyranid Lictor got aboard and has started killing people. He is coordinating the hunt with a squad of Scythes while thinking about his past.

He disagrees with the decision to evacuate Sothan refugees, which he thinks the Chapter would not have done had it been any other world. He remembers all the Sothans who looked down on him and admits that he barely earned his Captaincy by merit, and that he is the first non-Sothan to be a Captain in 900 years. He then finds two of the fellow Scythes and surprisingly, murders them. The twist of the story is that he is the murderer and has been killing everyone aboard the ship in an act of revenge. He then says over the vox that he is coming for the rest of the Scythes, and the story ends there.



The Corpse Road;



Set after The Beast of Calth, a corpse-ship is taking those who died in the Invasion of Ultramar to a Cemetary World on the edge of Ultramar. The Navigator is taken captive by Honsou who snuck aboard the ship at the end of the previous story. He kills the three Ultramarines who try to stop him and links up with the Warbreed, which survived The Chapter's Due thanks to Honsou ordering it out of the system. He decides that he has had enough revenge against Ventris, which was pretty funny as McNeill pokes fun at the obvious fact that Honsou was never going to destroy Ultramar;

_"I'm done with Ultramar."
"Even though it didn't fall?"
"It didn't fall, but let's be honest, did we really expect it to?"_

He then decides that he is going to Medrengard. To see Peturabo.



King of Ashes;



This story is mostly reminiscence and thought. It is revealed at the end that it is Magnus's inner thoughts and that he has had a vision. Ahriman is returning home.



Imperfect End;



The story is about an Emperor's Children Warlord who has spent his entire life trying to get killed by the Emperor, as only the Emperor could grant him a perfect death. He realizes however that he is wrong. Only he can grant himself a perfect death. After the battle he commits a glamorous suicide by stabbing himself with his Daemon blade, even though it will devour his soul. Afterwards however he wakes up in the Apothecarion and realizes that his own men have saved his life, by putting him in a Dreadnought. His sole consolation is that before he goes insane he has known the sweet nectar that is terror.



End of Night;



A small warband of Night Lords travels to a Daemon World to kill the Khornate Daemon Prince that rules there. They are Night Lords whose hate consumes them and only murdering worthy opponents give them any kind of respite from the bile and hatred that constantly tear at their minds. The leader, Memnogon, challenges the Daemon Prince and makes the first move. When he expects his men to support him however, they do not. He is killed very quickly, and his men leave the planet.

The conference that takes place reveals that they abandoned Memnogon to die because he tried to rule them, and they refuse to be ruled by anyone, but that includes not having a leader. One of them realizes however that something is wrong and he tells them that this has happened before, they have allowed their leader to die because he dared to try and give them direction. He cannot remember how many times however, and it is implied it may have happened hundreds of times. He says that eventually one of them is going to try and lead again because every warband needs a leader, and the others will let him be killed out of jealousy that they are not the leader, and it is implied that soon they won't remember Memnogon either. One of them wonders if this is a punishment for daring to believe that they could rise above Chaos and impress the Gods with their triumphs.



On the whole quite a good anthology. I would also very much like to see a Viper Legion Space Marines Battles book that deals with what will come as a result of Sanders's story.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say (beside the previews), only the Night Lords- and EC-stories were interesting + somewhat _King of Ashes_. Thank you for the summarization. I won't be buying it, as I expect they will be available in better and perhaps a cheaper format later on.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I've read the first couple and my early impression is that they are not stories at all!

My 4 year old gets read bedtime stories that are longer these!

Feel a bit cheated so far.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Paceyjg said:


> I've read the first couple and my early impression is that they are not stories at all!
> 
> My 4 year old gets read bedtime stories that are longer these!
> 
> Feel a bit cheated so far.


Well, the Abaddon one is a print version of the advent calender story, so it is REALLY short.
I hope they are all longer than the 1K word short stories lol


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bought mine when I picked up the last of the holes in my HH library with Betrayer and also Arjac Rockfist. Been reading a ton of Warhammer Fantasy (painting a lot of it too), so I'm ready to start back into that universe for awhile.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Arjac - was really fun :grin:


----------

